# Which clinic in Belfast



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am relocating to Belfast from Manchester so I'm looking for a clinic to transfer 3 frozen embryos to so I can have treatment 

Please can you recommend clinics?

Thank you


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

The only clinics I know of are Royal Victoria hospital fertility centre, origin and GCRM have a satellite place in Belfast.  My experience of the first two was in 2005-2008 (Royal) when they mostly did NHS patients and it seemed like a one size fits all production line and 2011 (Origin) when I just felt they didn't really have their act together, so a few years ago now.  I went to GCRM in Glasgow in 2009 and felt their service was far superior to the other two so am thinking the satellite centre they now have in belfast should be to the same standard.  So I would recommend them.  There is also sims in Dublin, even better again in my opinion, and only two and half hours drive from belfast.
Good luck


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, I've had experience with all 3 clinics here- the RFC, Origin and GCRM Belfast. I would by far recommend GCRM Belfast. It is definitely the most progressive and all the staff are lovely. I actually moved my 3 frozen embryos from origin to GCRM so a very similar story to yours! We did a natural FET there and my second daughter is now 6 months old! Good luck whatever you decide x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks ladies for the recommendations.
I did have a tracking scan with GCRM back in the summer and they seemed nice. At my follow up consultation my consultant also recommended them.

I've got three embryos to transfer and fingers crossed we can get a pregnancy out of them. Xx


----------



## georgie1975 (Oct 23, 2014)

Origin has lovely nurses, but the clinic is not always up to date on the latest techniques or research. A bedside manner is no substitute for a baby.


----------

